# Jig n pig trailers?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I was heading to the store tonight to purchase some different variety of jig n pig combos. What are some good trailers you guys like to use for your jig n pig set up besides the Pork plastics? Or is pork the way to go? Thank you for any input, this lure is all new to me!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pork for really cold water. Plastic for any other time. Paca chunks and Rage chunks are the two I use the most.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I think I like the pork trailers more, but, they tend to leave the skirt of the jig very sticky & limit the action. I think this year I will use plastic exclusively to keep the skirts from getting ruined.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I stick with one that I hand pour or the Berkley Chigger Chunk. I've never tried pork, but have also heard it's great in cold water.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

netbait's paca chunks


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Would a 7" power worm with a curly tail or like a 5" grub tail be put on as the trailer? What about a lizard?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i have always like pure pork trailers but if you fish tournaments, they are hard to maintain. they dry out fairly quickly on your boat deck and they will ruin a jig if you forget they are on your jig. plastics are not nearly as durable but they also dont dry out if you set the rod down for 20 minutes, they are also cheaper. 

warrior baits makes a great trailer. zoom superchunks are cheap and effective as well.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

dre said:


> Would a 7" power worm with a curly tail or like a 5" grub tail be put on as the trailer? What about a lizard?


if you using these on a jig, your kind of taking away from the effects of the jig. the purpose of a jig is to immitate a crawfish (dragging and hopping) and baitfish (swimming). if you are putting a 7'' worm on it, then you are essentially fishing with a 7" worm and not a jig. not saying it wouldnt work but really just saying that if you want to fish with a worm, you dont need a jig to do it, and if you want to fish with a jig then you dont need a worm to do it.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

this time of the year you can't go wrong with a simple mr twister. i like creature baits later in the spring, but the smaller the better right now IMO


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i want to clarify what i said earlier, i dont want to confuse jigs with jig heads. you can certainly use a worm rigged on a jighead whether its a shaky head jighead, a football jighead or just rigged on a normal swimjighead.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I got what your saying lord, I plan on trying a combination of many things thanks to the feedback of all you. Thank you!


----------



## rippinlips (Mar 14, 2011)

I got a quick question about the jig. What would be a good color for fairly clear water and good weather in the spring. Thanks!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lighter more natural colors are usually better in clear water. watermelon and lighter browns, whites, greys. blacks, blues, reds, purples are better in stained water.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

dre said:


> I was heading to the store tonight to purchase some different variety of jig n pig combos. What are some good trailers you guys like to use for your jig n pig set up besides the Pork plastics? Or is pork the way to go? Thank you for any input, this lure is all new to me!


When you head down to AEP in the near future. I recommend taking a few jars of Uncle Josh #11 and a few jars of the Spinning Frog/#101.

Punk was correct on color recommendations. But I'll add that you can't go wrong with black. I say take his advise on color choice. But when in doubt, go with black jig & black pig.

Here is a picture of me holding a nice one I caught last season down at Burr Oak Lake. She was caught on a black jig tipped with a black pork frog. Otherwise known as the JignPig.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

definately, black is the most versatile, its great in stained water or in clear water.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't wait to try the jig n pig out!


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

lang99 said:


> netbait's paca chunks


You got that right.


----------

